# Road Atlanta Lap Time Comparison



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Road Atlanta (2.54-mile)
http://www.roadatlanta.com/trackmap.lasso

2008 Lap Times

700hp LMP1 Peugeot 908 _ 1:06.242

550hp LMP2 Porsche RS Spyder _ 1:07.061

300hp Atlantic Swift-Cosworth _ 1:14.137

600hp LM GT1 Corvette C6R _ 1:16.377

200hp Stohr WF1-Suzuki _ 1:17.865

240hp Star-Mazda _ 1:18.328

230hp IMSA Lites1 Elan-Mazda _ 1:18.505

480hp LM GT2 Porsche 911 GT3 RSR _ 1:19.157

http://www.imsaracing.net/2008/events/petit/ALMS_Qual.pdf

http://www.peugeot-sport.com/EN/endurance/fiche_tech.htm

http://www.porsche.com/usa/eventsandracing/motorsport/racing/alms/rsspyder/technics/

http://www.imsaracing.net/2008/events/petit/ALMS_P1.pdf

http://www.corvetteracing.com/

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Results/SessionResults.asp?ID=720

http://www.swiftengineering.com/motorsports-atlantic.html

http://www.swiftengineering.com/store/posters.html

http://www.atlantascca.org/documents/results/2008/0323/Gp6Grid.pdf

http://dsrforum.yuku.com/topic/369/t/March-Atlanta-National.html

http://www.stohrcars.com/wf1.php

http://www.stohrcars.com/f1000build.php

http://www.starmazda.com/results/2008/rd-11/results/Pro Formula Mazda - Qualifying - Results.html

http://www.starmazda.com/series/specifications.htm

http://www.imsaracing.net/2008/events/petit/Lites_R9_Qual_Rev.pdf

http://www.elanmotorsports.com/?action=page.products

http://www.imsaracing.net/2008/events/petit/ALMS_P4.pdf

http://www.porsche.com/usa/eventsandracing/motorsport/racingcars/911gt3rsr-997/technologyandconcept/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

A Lap of Road Atlanta


----------



## Hot330Chic77 (Sep 26, 2008)

*2007 VIR KONI CHALLENGE Helmet Camera / Bumper Cam Video*

*2007 VIR KONI CHALLENGE *










_
Helmet Camera / Bumper Cam Video_ shot with *ActionVideoCams.com* 580X _Helmet Cam. _This camera can handle it all


----------

